# Nail whitening pencil!! great!



## Lucy (Aug 28, 2008)

i stumbled upon an old rimmel nail whitening pencil i didn't even know i owned in my makeup drawer. (yes, it's all in a drawer). anyway i gave it ago- found out online its used to colour in the back or underneaths of your nails to give french manicured tips. this didn't work on me, as i'm just starting to grow my nails a bit more theres not much nail that comes over the tip of my finger.

so instead i coloured in the fronts of my nails with it and sealed with a clear coat and it _looks really good. _seriously. it goes on so neatly and easily. so far it's been on for two days and still looks good. you do have to seal with the clear because it washes off otherwise.

just wondering if anyone else does this??


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 28, 2008)

I usually just soak my nails in hydrogen peroxide. It does the trick! Your idea sounds great as well!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, hydrogen peroxide is super strong! is it ok to use it on nails?


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 28, 2008)

I've heard of the pencils but I've never used one. Is it the same sort of thing as an eyeliner pencil or is it nail varnish in a pen sort of thing?


----------



## McRubel (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a really good idea! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I really want to try it now.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 28, 2008)

I've used a white pencil and didn't know if i was doing it right but I'm glad to know i was lol. It was one by avon and it got lost but man my nails looked great. I dont have time to even polish them with clear and this is quick and easy.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 28, 2008)

I used a pencil about a zillion years ago and didn't really care for it, it just wore off fast.

Of course, like I said, it was a very long time ago so they most liley have improved since then.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard of the pencils but I've never used one. Is it the same sort of thing as an eyeliner pencil or is it nail varnish in a pen sort of thing? its like an eyeliner pencil.. but you have to dampen it to get it to work because its not the soft khol type stuff. i think i picked it up years ago in a drugstore and just forgot about it. it was only about Â£2!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 29, 2008)

hydrogen peroxide does work.. i also use it for whitening my teeth


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its like an eyeliner pencil.. but you have to dampen it to get it to work because its not the soft khol type stuff. i think i picked it up years ago in a drugstore and just forgot about it. it was only about Â£2! That sounds interesting! Thanks for the info, I might check these out


----------



## chichi (Oct 7, 2008)

i heard of it ,but never tried, well , thanks for the info.


----------



## Murron Dowling (Jan 7, 2012)

i tend to just put it on my nail and rub it in and it drys and makes the nail look clean xoxo


----------



## divadoll (Jan 7, 2012)

What brand?  I've never heard of it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Murron Dowling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i tend to just put it on my nail and rub it in and it drys and makes the nail look clean xoxo


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 7, 2012)

i will have to check this out!


----------



## Murron Dowling (Jan 8, 2012)

there's one by rimmel which i use and thats very good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was only around Â£2-3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

